# C-section recovery time?



## cfish001 (Sep 1, 2015)

I have been MIA for about a year - too many overwhelming things happening, including becoming a full time care-giver for my mother.

My young doe had an emergency c-section on Friday. Kid was too big. It was a c-section or loose her. I chose the c-section...

Surgery was on Friday. Her uterus was torn. They repaired the uterus the best they could but could not reach the tear that happened in the birth canal. We are hoping it will close up without any further infection. 

She stayed the night with the vet, and came home yesterday. I dont have a barn protected area that I can put her in so she is in my house. The vet suggested a warm place... my house was it! 

It is now day 2 after the surgery. She is not moving around much, nor attempting to get up. She is eating, but not drinking enough liquids. Am using a turkey baster to get more liquids down her. Am putting coconut oil on her incision to sooth it and help keep it from getting infected. Also made a oregano oil, clove oil, copiaba oil blend with a coconut oil base and am putting that on her skin (not on the incision, just on her belly/sides) to help with pain. It does seem to help. The vet gave us pain killer for 5 days with a once a day shot with 2 kinds of antibiotics and fortified b-vitamins. Today I am going to add kefer for the probiotics. 

Every time this girl moves, she says her version of OWWW. She hasnt tried to get up yet though and I dont know if I should be worried about that yet since this only her 2nd day after surgery. 

I know how painful a c-section can be. I can only think she feels the same way. 

Also, she has runny poop. That has me worried. Is this normal after this kind of surgery?

Does anybody have any other suggestions on how I can help her recovery?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Give her a shot of b complex and some probiotics. 

Did the kid make it?


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

What kind of painkillers did the vet leave?


----------



## cfish001 (Sep 1, 2015)

No, we lost the kid. 

She is getting vit b complex 1/2 cc every morning & night and kefer for the probiotics.


----------



## cfish001 (Sep 1, 2015)

Ranger1 said:


> What kind of painkillers did the vet leave?


bamamine 50mg

instructions are to give 1/2 ml to 1ml once a day.

I have added oregeno and clove essential oils with coconut oils as a carrier to help her with pain. (oregeno is known to be as effective as morphine). It does seem to help...

I am also putting coconut oil (antibacterial) on her incision.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Goats are very sensitive to pain, so a lot of pain will make to hard for the doe to heal. She needs to move around to keep her circulation normal and her muscles strong. Her legs are going to get very weak if she stays down. Her digestion will be compromised by laying down all the time, she needs to move around. Get her up and walk her several times a day.

1/2 cc of B complex does not seem like much. How much does she weigh?


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

A 100 pound doe should get at least 6 cc of B-Complex at least once a day.


----------



## cfish001 (Sep 1, 2015)

lottsagoats1 said:


> Goats are very sensitive to pain, so a lot of pain will make to hard for the doe to heal. She needs to move around to keep her circulation normal and her muscles strong. Her legs are going to get very weak if she stays down. Her digestion will be compromised by laying down all the time, she needs to move around. Get her up and walk her several times a day.
> 
> 1/2 cc of B complex does not seem like much. How much does she weigh?


She got 3 cc of vit b complex on Friday when the whole ordeal started. Since then, she has been getting 1ml a day, 1/2 in the morning, 1/2 in the pm. I think she weighs around 70 lbs.

We did not want her bred because we felt she was too young and too small. Wanted to wait until she around 2 years old. But, alas nature decided to thwart us...

I had been wondering about getting her up to at least standing position. This morning she was starting to sound like a normal goat until we got her up to a standing position. She is still weak...and she put some weight on her legs for a short time until she wanted to lay down again. We will continue to get her up 3 to 4 times a day. She however is eating well but not drinking enough water. I am using a turkey baster to get enough water down her. She is also moving around a bit easier today. I think her pain level has decreased in general.

Thanks for everybody's help...I will keep everyone posted on her progress...


----------



## cfish001 (Sep 1, 2015)

Ranger1 said:


> A 100 pound doe should get at least 6 cc of B-Complex at least once a day.


The vet prescribed the 1/2 ml sq ea am and pm. How long can I give the the vitb complex to her? She is around 70 lbs. It also sounds like I should at least give her 4ml a day, not just 1ml a day? This is a water soluble vitamin isnt it and she would just pee the excess and could not overdose on it?

I hate giving shots and would much rather use another way. Is there a paste available to give her?


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Keep an eye on her temperature too. Yes, there are paste Vit. B available-you can also crush or dissolve human B tablets and give to her.


----------



## cfish001 (Sep 1, 2015)

*Day 3 after surgery*

We have gotten her up at least 3 times today. She cant stand on her own, have to hold her up. She is putting some weight in her legs, but cant do it for more than a minute and is especially uncomfortable on the side where her incision is. She is still eating well and is now drinking water on her own. She is also sounding more like herself. No longer yelling OWWW every time she moves. Her pain levels are defiantly getting better. Her stool is still soft. I started the essential oil regimen for worms, also hoping the antibiotic actions of oregano oil will help her. Also has clove oil, thyme oil and lemongrass oil in grapeseed oil carrier. 1 drop each in 3 ml of oil, getting 1 ml every morning and night. Her stool is now improving and getting more solid. Will do this for 4 days, then 3 days off.

Progress, will continue getting her up to help her get her strength back.

The vet told me to give her 1/2 ml of the fortified b vitamins (also has thiamine) every morning and night. Should I increase that to may 3 or 4ml a day?


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I would increase the Vit. B, yes.


----------



## cfish001 (Sep 1, 2015)

*Day 4 after surgery*

I am worried about her...she does not want to stand up on her own. I got her up and held her up and she actually put some weight on her front feet, for only about 30 seconds. Not much action happening on her back legs. She is eating well and drinking well, but not attempting to get up at all. 
Has anybody had this happen?


----------



## cfish001 (Sep 1, 2015)

Her c-section was done on her left side. Today, I was noticing that she is at least moving her right back leg, not her left leg so much. So I dont think she is paralyzed on her back legs (maybe just realllllly careful about moving around?) I can at least hope.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I have heard of that happening after a normal birth-the doe pinched a nerve or something every time she kidded. 

I really don't have much advice, however, goats can't stay down for very long without suffering for it. Can you rig up some sort of sling to get her up?


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Have you checked in with the vet lately to see if they think this is something that warrants another vet visit? Also, maybe they will let you increase the Banamine since it's not helping her enough. Is there any sign of infection? How's her udder? It might be painfully full since her kid didn't make it.


----------



## cfish001 (Sep 1, 2015)

catharina said:


> Have you checked in with the vet lately to see if they think this is something that warrants another vet visit? Also, maybe they will let you increase the Banamine since it's not helping her enough. Is there any sign of infection? How's her udder? It might be painfully full since her kid didn't make it.


Her pain lever is much better today. No sign of infection. Banamine is also an anti-inflammatory so maybe it can reduce the swelling enough if it is a pinched nerve. She is eating and drinking well on her own and has a good appetite. Her poop is also returning to normal. I had planned on calling the vet tomorrow to let him know how she is doing. We did check her udder and it is not full or tight so that part is ok. She has enough to deal with. We had planned on letting her dry out....

I have a cart I built for another goat that was severely injured a couple of years ago. I may get that out and put that to use with Spice with some modifications.


----------



## cfish001 (Sep 1, 2015)

*temp dropped today*

Her temperature dropped this morning. Got her into the vet this afternoon and she has a raging infection and has sepsis.

I hate days like this. We cant afford to go to heroic efforts and are having to have her put down. The vet said her body is losing the battle. At least she can die in her sleep instead of a slow painful death.

:tears::tears::tears::tears::tears:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I am so sorry


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm so, so sorry you lost the kid & now her! You tried so hard...:rose:


----------



## Oreosmom (Nov 19, 2016)

You gave thought and care for your doe from the start. With the pain she would of had to continue to endure, you did the most humane thing you could. I'm sorry for your loss, you really tried your best.:tears::sigh::tears:


----------



## cfish001 (Sep 1, 2015)

Oreosmom said:


> You gave thought and care for your doe from the start. With the pain she would of had to continue to endure, you did the most humane thing you could. I'm sorry for your loss, you really tried your best.:tears::sigh::tears:


I have come to realize that sometimes even my best doesn't help. I wish we had a better outcome, but I guess mother nature had other plans. Thank you everybody for your kind comments and help.


----------

